# trying to get in to it



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

what is a good way to get taxadermy. should i just start with the squirrel kits from cabelas or what eles should i do. thank you ahead of time


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Lot's of info on the web, try taxidermy.net for lot's of books & video's...you could also try getting an internship at a shop in your area. Sweep the floors if you have to, to get in!


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

ok thanks ill have to look around


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The instructions in those kits are very minimal. But like Rick said, there's all kinds of videos and books to learn from. Taxidermy.net is a great source of info and there's guys from all over who are more then willing to help you.

I'd make sure you have a digital camera so you can post pics of your mounts online for feedback. I've seen several guys learn to do some nice work by starting out that way and getting lots of feedback and how to improve their work.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks for all the help, planning to go meet a local taxidermist next weekend


----------

